# OT: The Legend of Enterprise will live on in CVN-80



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The Secretary of The Navy announced the third ship of the Gerald R. Ford class of carriers will bear the name Enterprise at the retirement ceremony of the CVN-65 Enterprise.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> The Secretary of The Navy announced the third ship of the Gerald R. Ford class of carriers will bear the name Enterprise at the retirement ceremony of the CVN-65 Enterprise.


So good to hear the name won't fade away into history.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

But will they name it Enterprise-A? Or, given this will be the third carrier named Enterprise maybe it should be the -B? 

(This assumes the carrier actually gets built. But that turns into an ugly, messy political discussion no matter what so let's leave it at I have concerns, fair enough?)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's very good news indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Gerald R. Ford class?

Other then the political thing he did for the other political guy which I'm not going to mention or get into . . .

All I remember about the guy is old Saturday Night Live skits Chevy Chase did and an SNL newsclip of him stumbling that lasted about 3 minutes.

Hope that does jinx things.


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

Pretty much if you we're in the navy and make it big in politics, you get a ship named after you. It's the navy honoring its own.

That said, the navy did a public poll of how people would like to see ships named and big surprise found out people are sick and tired of ships named after politicians. General consensus was ships should be named for legendary ships (e.g., Enterprise, Yorktown, Hornet) or historic battles (e.g., Yorktown, Iwo Jimo, Valley Forge).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

FyreTigger said:


> That said, the navy did a public poll of how people would like to see ships named and big surprise found out people are sick and tired of ships named after politicians. General consensus was ships should be named for legendary ships (e.g., Enterprise, Yorktown, Hornet) or historic battles (e.g., Yorktown, Iwo Jimo, Valley Forge).


I think a person should be dead at least fifty years before _anything_ is named after them--unless they received the Medal of Honor or were otherwise killed in heroic actions. That way, they've either stood the test of time or have, in their deaths, proved themselves. I mean, God rest his soul, but who the devil is going to remember Gerald R. Ford in fifty years? I, too, much prefer the traditional names--naming after principles, concepts, place names, battles, etc.

A good test for a ship name might be "would you name a starship after it?"


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

As a Canadian, I express my disappointment at Americans who don't know or appreciate the history of some of their fine leaders. I ask you to read the history of Gerald Ford and of his service to his country.

If people don't remember men like Gerald Ford in 50 years, the U.S. will be a much poorer place.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

He'll be remembered if for nothing else his work with the Warren Comission. I feel he is more deserving for his reputation, that's how he became president in the first place. After Agnew's resignation he was appointed VP in part because he was an ethical man of stellar reputation -- the same qualities that made him desirable for the Warren Comission.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

My intention was not political, but merely to point out that it seems weird that they would name an entire class of warships after a guy who in 50 years will most likely be remembered for a very negative act and being clumsy.
Whether or not anyone thinks it's fair that he'll be remembered for the only political act he's likely to be remembered for or not. That's likely to be the case fair or unfair. Only thing 99% of people who remember Hoover for was the Depression even though the man did a lot of tremendous work that helped alleviate world hunger as secretary of agriculture.

My main point was he was widely known as being clumsy.

Many men serve in our country's military honorably without having ships named after them.

But many people in the Navy are superstitous.

Clumsy people are considered jinxes, albatrosses.

That was my main point.

*[now, awkwardly trying to change the subject away from the can of worms I regret opening . . .]*




*There's going to be a new Enterprise.

Hurray!!!*


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

And she'll look like this:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Anybody know where she will be built?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it will be Newport News Shipyards. Definitely won't be Iowa though.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Prowler901 said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be Newport News Shipyards. Definitely won't be Iowa though.




Yes , Newport News Shipbuilding, Portsmouth Virginia


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Why not Iowa???:tongue:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Great news!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Why not Iowa???:tongue:



Not enough room. 

They are building the J.J.-Prise 1701 there. It will take up 90% of the state.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Duct,

Were you at the ceremony?
If you were, I wish I had known. 

I got to Norfolk on Wednesday night and toured the ship on Thursday.
For four and a half hours I crawled over every inch of that ship.
Got a TON (1,000+) of great pics.

I don't think any picture can convey just how massive these ships are.

What's really sad about Enterprise, is that she is one of a kind, both literally and figuratively.

On the next pier over, were the USS Harry S. Truman (CVN-75) and USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN-72).
While just as impressive in size, they lack the style of Enterprise.
If you don't know the numbers, you can't tell these ships apart.

So its going to be a little sad that the next Enterprise will be only one of a class of ships. She'll be less distinctive and individual than she is in her present form.

On Friday, since I had a day to kill before the ceremony on Saturday, I scooted up to DC to have a look at the other Enterprise in my life.
The 11 footer at the Smithsonian
Having been so involved in the 1/350 kit for the last year and a half, it was quite an experience seeing this old girl again.
The last time I saw her, she was hanging from the ceiling.

Saturday, was the day of the ceremony.
12,000 people crowded onto Pier 12 at Norfolk.
I bumped into a guy who was on board during the fire and the artist who painted the first mural on the big doors dividing Hangar 1 and 2.

Yes, there was one reference to the Star Trek Enterprise.

I found this link that has the whole ceremony. 

http://www.dvidshub.net/video/192172/uss-enterprise-inactivation#.ULz5iRxEhDR 

If you advance to 59:15 the speaker brings up a fascinating point.
If Enterprise had stayed in service only one more year. She very likely would have been equipped with some kind of laser based weapons system.

I suggest watching the whole ceremony as there some great insight into the future of our navy, but another highlight starts at 62:15 with a time capsule of Big E artifacts to be presented to the commander of some 'future' (because at this time - no one knew that another ship was going to be given that name) Enterprise.

The person responsible for naming new ships is the secretary of the navy.
The trend for aircraft carriers has been to name them after presidents - which is something that I personally don't care for.
So, to name a carrier something other than a president, is breaking with decades naval tradition.

So when the Secretary of the Navy named (because its not official until he says it) CVN-80 USS Enterprise, you should have heard the crowds reaction (the video really doesn't capture it).

Other tid-bits.
A father helped to build the Enterprise, and his son will be on the crew that dismantles her.

The ship will be wrecked so much by the dismantling of the reactors that it can't be turned into a museum.

There was talk of removing the tower and turning that into a museum.
Unlikely. There are only two cranes in the world with the capability to lift it.
And once its off, how do you get it to where you want it.
lots of problems there so it is very unlikely.

A pilot who flew off the Enterprise in the Vietnam war, was shot down, captured, tortured and on Saturday, set foot for the first time after that take-off 40+ years ago.

While you can't tell that the Enterprise was built in the 60's by looking at her, on my way out of the parking lot, I was behind a car that was the same model year as when the Enterprise was built.

THAT really put things into perspective.

So long Big E.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow... great post! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

excellent post indeed.

I think it's a shame she can't be refurbished and used, such as a quick reaction disaster relief ship (convert her to mostly hospital space, helicopters, keep a limited aircraft handling ability for resupply cargo planes) or, of course, a museum. 

I don't think the Ford class carriers can pass thru the Panama Canal, do I remember that right?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Gerald R. Ford class?


Isn't it tradition that the class is named after the first ship produced in the class? Enterprise Class, Nimitz Class, Invincible Class Aircraft Carriers; Constitution Class, Excelsior Class, Galaxy Class starships?

BTW, here is a pic of our HMS Enterprise!










Rob


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> excellent post indeed.
> 
> I think it's a shame she can't be refurbished and used, such as a quick reaction disaster relief ship (convert her to mostly hospital space, helicopters, keep a limited aircraft handling ability for resupply cargo planes) or, of course, a museum.
> 
> I don't think the Ford class carriers can pass thru the Panama Canal, do I remember that right?


I know what your saying Steve.
It was actually a bitter-sweet experience on the ship as she was rusted out like an old Chevy pick-up truck.
I put my finger through a nice sized rust hole.
They did put a nice coat of paint on her for the ceremony so she looked good for the crowd.

On the plus side (as stated in the video), she actually served TWICE the length of time she was designed for (25 years).
The reason they are taking her out now is the very same reason you buy a new car. Its getting prohibitively expensive to keep her up.

I'm trying to go through the pictures I took of her (at 1,063 right now) and I'll likely start a thread and put some up for people to see.

On your Panama Canal comment, I'm pretty sure that the Ford's will be able too. Their hull is the same as the Nimitz class.

I think that requirement is still in place.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the great post Club. And, thanks for the link. I was wondering if there was a video somewhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

robcomet said:


> Isn't it tradition that the class is named after the first ship produced in the class? Enterprise Class, Nimitz Class, Invincible Class Aircraft Carriers; Constitution Class, Excelsior Class, Galaxy Class starships?
> 
> BTW, here is a pic of our HMS Enterprise!
> 
> ...


I don't have a lot of specialized knowledge of Naval history, but it seems that in American Naval History, as one poster pointed out earlier in the thread, they have gone to naming ship classes after Presidents and great naval figures of the past - such as Nimitz, who was an Admiral.

But there are other classes that are named after symbolic things - like the Constitution class, and I believe battles and places as well.

The U.K. tradition may vary on that, but as I said I don't have anything other then a cursory knowledge of Naval history.

I'm sure there are others here who do have a good deal of knowledge about American vs. U.K. Naval traditions who could probably fill you in better then I.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Duct,
> 
> Were you at the ceremony?
> If you were, I wish I had known.
> ...


Great post, thank you!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

For nearly four wonderful years ENTERPRISE was my home. I worked on what is known as 'the most dangerous 4 1/2 acres on earth !' The flight deck is NO place to let ones guard down, your head must be on a swivel, I lost good friends and some aquaintences who weren't so detail oriented.
I cried like a girl during the inactivation ceremony as it was streamed LIVE on the Pentagon Channel, and almost fainted dead away when the Secretary of the Navy announced that CVN-80 would be named Enterprise. You guys will never know just what it's like being a member of such a living legend. My 24 years of naval service will always be the highlight of my life and I am proud to call the crew of the 'BIG E' my family both past and present.

"HAND SALUTE!..........TWO.....carry On !" -Lcdr Herb S. Hampton, USN Ret.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

Hats off to you sir.
Thanks to ANYONE and EVERYONE who's given military service to the defense of our country.

Same here when he announced CVN-80.
Overwhelmed with emotion.
Did literally bring a tear to my eye.

Oh, and after being on that flight deck, I can TOTALLY appreciate how dangerous of a reputation they have.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> For nearly four wonderful years ENTERPRISE was my home. I worked on what is known as 'the most dangerous 4 1/2 acres on earth !' The flight deck is NO place to let ones guard down, your head must be on a swivel, I lost good friends and some aquaintences who weren't so detail oriented.
> I cried like a girl during the inactivation ceremony as it was streamed LIVE on the Pentagon Channel, and almost fainted dead away when the Secretary of the Navy announced that CVN-80 would be named Enterprise. You guys will never know just what it's like being a member of such a living legend. My 24 years of naval service will always be the highlight of my life and I am proud to call the crew of the 'BIG E' my family both past and present.
> 
> "HAND SALUTE!..........TWO.....carry On !" -Lcdr Herb S. Hampton, USN Ret.


Thank you for your service.

Four years on a flight deck?!? :freak:

There are so many things that can happen to you on a flight deck, even if you pay attention and never make a single mistake. No matter how well everything is maintained, something bad - like a catch cable snapping and the carnage that can result from that - can always happen with zero warning.


You aren't just a very attentive, detailed oriented man. God was smiling down on you my friend!


I'm glad you were able to stay safe. And that you're around to share not just your hobby knowledge but your life experiences as well.

Again, thank you for your service. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chuck

Enterprise was my *Third* flatop, and was followed by USS Nimitz - my fourth ! I served on four different flight decks before I finally got orders to a Submarine. Sixteen years on carriers out of 24, Lady Luck indeed smiled on me.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Herb,

Thanks for your outstanding service in the finest Navy on the planet. I've served as an airdale and a submariner. The most interesting and exciting times of my life.

Todd


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Hats off to you sir.
> Thanks to ANYONE and EVERYONE who's given military service to the defense of our country.
> ...





PM Sent !


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> While you can't tell that the Enterprise was built in the 60's by looking at her, on my way out of the parking lot, I was behind a car that was the same model year as when the Enterprise was built.
> 
> THAT really put things into perspective.


Brings to mind this photo (see attached)

Days of future passed!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Chuck
> 
> Enterprise was my *Third* flatop, and was followed by USS Nimitz - my fourth ! I served on four different flight decks before I finally got orders to a Submarine. Sixteen years on carriers out of 24, Lady Luck indeed smiled on me.




Incredible!!!

Again, Thank you for your service. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

My son in law is a submariner and I give thanks everyday for the finest navy on the planet


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I have no greater admiration than that which I reserve for the members of the military. All of you who have served have both my utmost respect and deepest gratitude. God bless you and our United States--the greatest country on Earth!

My father served on an escort aircraft carrier during World War II, the _U.S.S. Altamaha_.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have logged more nautical miles than anyone person I know of, I am sure if you add 'em all up I will have circumnavigated the Earth 4 times. I have visited both North and South poles , 87 countries, and 49 out of Fifty states (Curse you Alaska !) I should be a consultant for Fromer's!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone notice that the EA-6B's look fuzzy? Almost like they were photoshopped.

HAL9001-


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> Anyone notice that the EA-6B's look fuzzy? Almost like they were photoshopped.
> 
> HAL9001-





....not to mention the cartoon details on the Island superstructure.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> I have logged more nautical miles than anyone person I know of, I am sure if you add 'em all up I will have circumnavigated the Earth 4 times. I have visited both North and South poles , 87 countries, and 49 out of Fifty states (Curse you Alaska !) I should be a consultant for Fromer's!


Heh! My father had the same complaint. In WWII he was briefly in England and the Med, then was finally assigned to the Pacific where his fighter group island hopped all the way to Japan. Back home he traveled to every state in the country... _Except Alaska_! His whole life he kept saying he had to get up there just to be a completist, but he never made it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TrekFX said:


> Brings to mind this photo (see attached)
> 
> Days of future passed!


That is what it was like exactly.

I'm sure the person who drove the car to the ceremony, did that on purpose.

For those in the 1701 Club, you may have read some of my 'Tales from the X-files' section.
I mentioned how its a bit of a coincidence between the Starship Enterprise coming to TV within a few years of the carrier Enterprise and the holy grail 1/350 kit of the Enterprise coming out only weeks apart from the carrier leaving military service.

So this trip kind of my closure on both the Carrier and the work I did on the 1/350 kit.

Herb,
PM returned.
Got a breakdown on years on each carrier?
I've got a Nimitz in the wings also.

I'm also trying to figure out where the hangar dividing door bisects the hangar in relation to the outside of the ship.


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

Hmm... thinking the CVN-80 needs a couple things for the wardroom...

... a 1/350 CVN-65...
... a 1/350 NCC-1701...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

FyreTigger said:


> Hmm... thinking the CVN-80 needs a couple things for the wardroom...
> 
> ... a 1/350 CVN-65...
> ... a 1/350 NCC-1701...


agreed.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm Canadian and I, too, was pleased to hear the new carrier will be called _Enterprise._ I've also never carried for naming these incredible ships after politicians.


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I heard about the decommissioning of CVN-65, I obtained permission from the US Navy (Via the U.S.S. Enterprise's Public Relations Officer) to do the following painting:


----------

